# Accurate DIY gray card?



## rachelrach11 (Nov 15, 2012)

I've read about people printing off a gray card in photoshop just by using 18% gray. In theory, I think that this would be a great idea but I'm worried about the color accuracy of my printer ( that's not been calibrated). 

I will eventually make a trip to our local camera store ( that's unfortunately about 20 miles from my home) to purchase a legit gray card but until then, is there anything that I could use temporary?


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 15, 2012)

Another thought. Most of Kelby's books has a tear out card in the back with white, black and two shades of gray.


----------



## KmH (Nov 15, 2012)

You also have to consider the reflectance of the paper you print on, because a good gray card is about more than just the color.

I recommend the Whibal card, if you're willing to invest $20 in your photographs. GENUINE WhiBal G7 Certified Neutral White Balance Card - Pocket Card (2.1"x3.35")


----------



## unpopular (Nov 15, 2012)

A grey card is a precision reference. I wouldn't recommend printing one. You'd get close, but grey cards are cheap.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 15, 2012)

For it to be even close to something that you'd want to rely on, you would have to have your printer/ink/paper properly profiled and calibrated.

You can buy a grey card for $10.


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 15, 2012)

You can also use the palm of your hand, calibrate to it once and it stays fairly consistent.


----------

